# Picolax!



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi All I'm not sure if I'm in the right message board for this thread Maybe entertainment as it's certainly causing a few family and friend laughs! Tomor I'm having a colonoscopy It's a 5 yearly screening so hopefully all will be ok. The thing is I've taken the first sachet of picolax around 7.30 and nothings happening! 5 years ago by this time I'd have been applying sudocrem and not venturing far So I'm wondering if it's cos I eat so little now it's going to take longer to take effect? Sure some others on here will have had experience in this Also I didn't take my metformin this morn (and won't tomor) as didnt think it will be retained long enough to make a difference Now I'm not so sure! Next sachet at 2pm ....watch this space!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm T1 and in fact had gone loose rather than bunged, which was why I had to have a colonoscopy to rule out whatever, which I hadn't got anyway - and despite my prior symptoms it took me 2 sachets before anything happened at all, so I shouldn't worry at the mo.

Have you been drinking enough?

The jollop is worse than the ruddy event IMHO.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2014)

Well since I wrote that it's been all go! Ha ha About to take the 2nd dose so feel much better that ile be ok for tomor Got 8.30 app so being D has one advantage I suppose Should be home by lunchtime Thanks for reply Trophy Glad all was ok for you


----------



## newbs (Nov 27, 2014)

I've had a couple of colonoscopies, so know what you are going through today!  Nightmare.  As trophywench said, it is worse than the actual procedure.  I hope all goes ok for you tomorrow.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Well since I wrote that it's been all go! Ha ha About to take the 2nd dose so feel much better that ile be ok for tomor Got 8.30 app so being D has one advantage I suppose Should be home by lunchtime Thanks for reply Trophy Glad all was ok for you



LOL, Lindarose. Glad to hear it's full steam ahead!  Good luck tomoz.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks newbs rather enjoying the relaxing day during the in between moments!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2014)

And Thankyou Bloden I won't be doing my walk today but guess the trotting will do just as well ha ha


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2014)

I've never been so in need of my tub of zinc and castor oil cream as I was then!  LOL so v pleased to hear you have (industrial sized tub ?) Sudocrem in your smallest room !!

Yup ditto, o8.30 appointment - but that didn't stop the emergencies being done first .......  not that it should of course but although I was happy with my BG of around 6.5 when I started out - I wasn't too happy with my double figures after.  I spose I should have declined the biscuits with my post- procedure coffee - but by heck I needed em by then ! and of course my insulin pen was locked in my locker ......


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2014)

Ohhh yes bought a new tub specially for today! My very good 5.1 morning reading has crawled to over 7 during the course of today Not too bad I suppose. I think the procedure will bump up the numbers further.  Know you're type 1 trophy Does it work the same for you ie stress of surgery etc raises bg?


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> And Thankyou Bloden I won't be doing my walk today but guess the trotting will do just as well ha ha



Hahahahaha.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 27, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Yup ditto, o8.30 appointment - but that didn't stop the emergencies being done first .......  not that it should of course but although I was happy with my BG of around 6.5 when I started out - I wasn't too happy with my double figures after.  I spose I should have declined the biscuits with my post- procedure coffee - but by heck I needed em by then ! and of course my insulin pen was locked in my locker ......



You get coffee and biccies in the UK too? I got told off for not asking for something carb-free.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 27, 2014)

Well they all knew I was diabetic Bloden - came and woke me up the swines (though I was ready to wake, once I managed to actually do it - apparently I snored loudly throughout and was driving the nursie in charge of us sleepers bonkers LOL) and did my blood, then asked me whether tea or coffee, disappeared and a nice old chap came back with a mug and a biscuit tin!

Much appreciated !


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2014)

Just to update All done and fine! Looking forward to my coffee now Will check bg wen home Yes Trophy I ate biscuits too!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 28, 2014)

Lindarose I'm sorry that I hadn't posted on here before.  I'm really pleased that it went well and I hope that you enjoyed your biscuits


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks Alison Biscuits were amazing! I'm home now and bg 9.8 Not unexpected especially as I ate the biscuits but was worth it!


----------

